# Do you need anymore than BSD?



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

So I missed doing my normal Winter prep due to the car being in the bodyshop after a slip up at the end of October. So when I got it back I gave the car a really good strip wash and decon and just applied BSD and have been using it as a drying aid mixed with D&D every week or so. Having not used it for ages I was blown away by the beading and self cleaning properties. It then made me wonder do you really need any other lsp than BSD? A neat layer followed by using it as a drying aid , I don't think much this side of a coating would outperform it?


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I often think the same! If you top up after every wash its all you ever really need. I keep buying more expensive stuff though, silly me

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Sonax BSD and PNS. Are very good products IME. 

BSD must rank very high for value of any LSP. And PNS is the simplest protection i ever used. It lasted 4+ plus mths for me and i didn't even maintain it.


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

pt1 said:


> I often think the same! If you top up after every wash its all you ever really need. I keep buying more expensive stuff though, silly me
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Yeah, its only a hypothetical question, that's part of the addiction! Does make you wonder though.


----------



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

Spooky. Was thinking the very same as I looked longingly at my Gti on the drive in the rain this morning. I can’t remember the last time I washed it, maybe 5 or 6 weeks ago, probably only driven it once a week, but still on crappy roads. I was thinking how clean it still looked, and how the beading was just superb. I then started trying to remember which of the many expensive products I used on it last...... Then remembered it was “just” good ole BSD.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

pt1 said:


> I often think the same! If you top up after every wash its all you ever really need. I keep buying more expensive stuff though, silly me
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


This. It never disappoints and is a must have in any arsenal. It just works.


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Geez i'm feeling ashamed that i spent some much money yesterday! :wall:

Looks fantastic MDC250!


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

Both my cars get stripped; and have a couple of layers of Collinite 845 applied once or twice a year. With BSD ontop as my LSP. I sometimes then use BSD as a drying aid; but more likely top up the BSD every couple of washes.

I'm happy :thumb:


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

It looks great too I find almost glassy. My previous car was an Alpine white M135i and it gave the best look to the white paint out of anything else I tried, that was on top of Fusso coat


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

BSD is definitely one of the best drying aids on the market. Well at least that is how I use it on top of a wax or coating of some sort. Love it!


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Just to echo what's been said already, I use BSD on most customers cars over the winter, and it's brilliant! So easy to use, with a great finish and protection. I wouldn't be without it :thumb:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I’ve never got it to last any real duration when used as a top up regardless of base product other than PNS. 

Used on a bare panel as a stand alone sealant it works a lot better.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

noorth said:


> Geez i'm feeling ashamed that i spent some much money yesterday! :wall:
> 
> Looks fantastic MDC250!


Probably been about 2 weeks I think between washes. Fair enough I've not exactly driven much but odd few trips out for necessities. It's rained virtually non stop and if it's not raining it's freezing overnight so it's doing very well.

Oh and don't worry about spending, you are in good company on here


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*


country boy said:



Do you really need any other lsp than BSD?

Click to expand...

No...:thumb:
*


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Mr Death has risen from the grave :doublesho


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Mmmwwwhhhaaaaaaaaaa...​*


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Where's yer bin?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Less Sun In Winter... so out the grave sooner.... back in later.... win win win...

*But Back on topic.....*
BSD is so so simple, double whammy as dries the spots off, literally with a wipe tops up protection and shine....
Winner winner Chicken Dinner.... Other Vegan.....etc Options also available.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

I did a neighbours car opposite with BSD as a drying aid about 8 weeks ago, looked at it through the window this morning in the pouring rain and it was beading like day one. Brilliant stuff.


----------



## stan laurel (Apr 9, 2006)

Just out of interest guys,what products and diution rates do you use when you do a strip wash ?
Cheers.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

BSD is a good value product and I always have some lying around and enjoy using it more when mixed with an uber slick QD type product (otherwise it's not nice to apply and the finish is grabby af).

I'll be the first in the thread to say that it will never go on my own cars though... then again I have spent the last year trying to find the holy grail in LSPs and in the process realised that BSD while hydrophobic is an entry level bargain basement product.

I've used it a lot in the past and sadly it does have a few big pitfalls which hopefully Sonax have remidied in their new 2021 ceramic spray product. Like PNS, BSD has no resistance to alkaline snow foams like auto foam, it's actually a dust magnet and comparatively poor at 'self cleaning', it adds no saturation and does nothing but detract from really well refined paint.

Everyone has different needs/wants/expectations though... it's got it's cult status through being very hydrophobic but there's a lot more to an LSP than that IMHO.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Whilst some of those comments may be true, for the price it simply can't be beaten. There are plenty of overhyped and overpriced products on the market that fail massively in all aspects.
Each to their own :thumb:


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Its all I've used for the last few months. I've been lazy but BSD is all what you need 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

BSD is really good but something like rapidwaxx is much better in looks IMO. Very smooth finish has well. There is value in some higher end products. 

I will be doing a full paint correction next year. I honestly would cringe if someone put BSD on a really good polish job. Its a good maintenance product. Pretty finicky though, i never really got the application right. And i lost over half the bottle when it froze in my trunk. i don't leave LSP's in my car anymore.

So to answer the OP's question. Yes you need more. 

After all the money i spent on polishes, pads, clay and machines etc i'm not going to be throwing on BSD. That would be silly.


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

atbalfour said:


> BSD is a good value product and I always have some lying around and enjoy using it more when mixed with an uber slick QD type product (otherwise it's not nice to apply and the finish is grabby af).
> 
> I'll be the first in the thread to say that it will never go on my own cars though... then again I have spent the last year trying to find the holy grail in LSPs and in the process realised that BSD while hydrophobic is an entry level bargain basement product.
> 
> ...


I have to agree, i really don't like BSD.
The weird thing is that i don't know why i don't like it (i really have tried).
I do find it grabby but i can live with that, i just find it underwhelming.
I actually bought 6 bottles (on offer cheap) when it first became the best thing since sliced bread on here and over the years i've given them all away except for half a bottle.
I suppose it's good that we all like different things, another thing i hate is wax. Despise the stuff.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Hoppo32 said:


> I have to agree, i really don't like BSD.
> The weird thing is that i don't know why i don't like it (i really have tried).
> I do find it grabby but i can live with that, i just find it underwhelming.
> I actually bought 6 bottles (on offer cheap) when it first became the best thing since sliced bread on here and over the years i've given them all away except for half a bottle.
> I suppose it's good that we all like different things, another thing i hate is wax. Despise the stuff.


Probably because it does nothing but make the paint look and feel a bit meh lol - much like Gyeon Wetcoat another product that has cult following albeit amongst lazy people.

Also agree re. wax couldn't think of anything worse. Still have nightmares of having to stretch before attempting to remove BH Double Speed... thank feck my car back then had extremely hard paint or i'd have had it marred to a dealership standard.


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

atbalfour said:


> Probably because it does nothing but make the paint look and feel a bit meh lol - much like Gyeon Wetcoat another product that has cult following albeit amongst lazy people.
> 
> Also agree re. wax couldn't think of anything worse. Still have nightmares of having to stretch before attempting to remove BH Double Speed... thank feck my car back then had extremely hard paint or i'd have had it marred to a dealership standard.


I love wetcoat. Your saying i'm lazy?


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Well there's no other reason to use it but to save time is there?

Shouldn't complain, I've had 4 or 5 polishing jobs this year to remove haze and streaking from over use of spray on rinse off products so in a way I'm glad they're popular. 



Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Recently bought another two BSD, sometimes there are offers where buying 2 gets a decent discount.
Absolutely love BSD and if it's not slick enough a sprtiz of TAC shinee wax gives a lovely finish.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Ive been using BSD as a drying aid for the last year exclusively, no other LSP on the car and its been amazing.

Buy it in 5l and decant into a better spray bottle is a no brainer


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

For me, it really is a maintenance product. For the mile muncher cars it may be enough, but you'll want extra protection and capabilities for your more 'loved' cars in your households.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

B17BLG said:


> For me, it really is a maintenance product. For the mile muncher cars it may be enough, but you'll want extra protection and capabilities for your more 'loved' cars in your households.


I would disagree

My zafira gets driven a few times a month if I could spend the time waxing it monthly I would but with 3 kids and other stuff going on, i barely get time to wash it so using BSD at the drying stage adds gloss and protection.

And because it doesn't get driven that much I don't need "extra protection"

Even though it is a zafira I do love the car, I agree its a maintenance product but its maintained an LSP on my zaf for a year now

And being a project car I spend as much time washing as I do working on it


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Rian said:


> I would disagree
> 
> My zafira gets driven a few times a month if I could spend the time waxing it monthly I would but with 3 kids and other stuff going on, i barely get time to wash it so using BSD at the drying stage adds gloss and protection.
> 
> ...


Yep, It's totally a time thing, don't get me wrong. I use it on our not so loved cars because I just can't justify the time to fully protect it. You'll be the same because priorities are with the family. I just make more time for our other cars that I want to protect fully and have a longer lasting protection.

For what it is, BSD is a great product.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

B17BLG said:


> Yep, It's totally a time thing, don't get me wrong. I use it on our not so loved cars because I just can't justify the time to fully protect it. You'll be the same because priorities are with the family. I just make more time for our other cars that I want to protect fully and have a longer lasting protection.
> 
> For what it is, BSD is a great product.


Couldn't agree more, if I could spare the time I would


----------



## claymore (Aug 21, 2017)

Having been looking at this for a little while now and notice some people are diluting with something else.

What are everyone doing with BSD are they using neat or mixing?.


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

I use it both as is and mixed 50/50 with AG Aqua Wax.

When mixed with AGAW it adds a lovely warm glow to silver paint.


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

Bouncers Done & Dusted the non si version mixes lovely and makes it a lot slicker. 50/50.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

claymore said:


> Having been looking at this for a little while now and notice some people are diluting with something else.
> 
> What are everyone doing with BSD are they using neat or mixing?.


How long have you got :wave::lol:

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=295795

It's only 1800+ posts :lol::thumb:

There's another thread about mixing with Chemical Guys V07 but it's hiding from me at the moment.

Andy.

PS.

Found it.

A mere small paperback at 457 posts :doublesho 

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=378357


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

atbalfour said:


> much like Gyeon Wetcoat another product that has cult following albeit amongst lazy people.


Whatever!


----------



## claymore (Aug 21, 2017)

AndyN01 said:


> How long have you got :wave::lol:
> 
> https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=295795
> 
> ...


Thanks will have a look at those


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

we didnt have time to apply ceramic to the wifes car before winter weather set in, it has 1 layer of Fusso topped with BSD after most washes, last week when our Ocado came the driver was amazed at the beading on her car, totally ignored mine lol

its the best value product out there imo, if it was from a more prestige brand and was £30 a bottle it would still be raved about on here


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I used to be one for trying out loads of different products. For winter there are two products I really like, one of them is BSD and the other is DetailedOnline Nano sealant. 

Since I found these, I feel like my obsession for trying new products has been dampened down somewhat! Maybe its because im no longer as impressed with other products after having these two


----------

